
Theoretical CS toolkit – full course by Ryan O'Donnell - bodono
https://www.diderot.one/course/28/
======
bodono
99 lectures and lecture notes.

YT link:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm3J0oaFux3ZYpFLwwrlv...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm3J0oaFux3ZYpFLwwrlv_EHH9wtH6pnX)

